# Looking for advice on what I should charge to carve for the largest project yet



## BayyQuest (Oct 2, 2014)

Hello every one new here, but been carving for a couple years now. I have been commissioned to carve http://www.gregorkarnas.com/onephoto/2012/2012_01_19/index.htm

this will be my first reproduction piece its 8.4' x 11.81" x 11.41". I have carved canes spoons and other things, but have no idea on how to price this? The wood "Poplar" is being supplied by the future owner. So its just time labor and tool fee carving a very large 4 sided ideal, can some one help me with a rough idea what they would charge as a pro.?? Please and thank you for any advice and help


----------



## EPJartisan (Nov 4, 2009)

Hello Bayy. Welcome to LJs.
That's an easy one to price giiven that you don't have to design the piece, but it is a carving in the round. If it was me doing that piece I would not even entertain this for less than $1,000. I guess it really does depend on how I feel about the client and how much I enjoy the work… but in my little art world people only get to choose one of two… since fine quality is manditory… all is left is price or speed. If the client wants it cheaper then there is no deadline.. if they want it completed quickly then the price goes up a lot. Over all I prefer to pay myself $20 an hour for Woodwork and $50 an hour for design work… so without the design I would estimate the project would take me less than 50 hours = $1,000 as my base price. Good luck.


----------

